
Hackers claim to have 427M Myspace passwords - rdl
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/427-million-myspace-passwords-emails-data-breach
======
vannevar
Millions of MySpace pages are now in danger of being turned into garish
monstrosities by malicious hackers.

~~~
tlrobinson
Obviously the bigger issue is the tens if not hundreds of millions of people
who use the same password for MySpace and their email or bank accounts.

~~~
justinlardinois
> tens if not hundreds of millions

You sure the word "millions" was meant to be there? ;)

Anyone who's using the same password for MySpace and their email and bank
hasn't changed their passwords in a decade.

~~~
tlrobinson
Ok maybe just tens of millions. A lot of people rarely change their passwords.

~~~
esnard
Pretty sure you meant tens of billions.

------
JoshGlazebrook
Like it even matters. Remember MySpace decided out of the blue to just delete
everyone's messages, wall posts, etc back in 2013. And didn't give any options
to download a copy of them.

I STILL want a copy of all my private messages and everything else. I can't
imagine they actually deleted everything.

~~~
l0c0b0x
It would somewhat matter if people were still using their old passwords for
some of their online accounts.

~~~
zippergz
Yes, this is why most password leaks matter. A huge number of people use the
same password across multiple sites.

------
CGamesPlay
Years ago when I created a MySpace account, I set my password to "password".
They eventually added "password" to the password blacklist, but fortunately I
was grandfathered in.

~~~
danbower
I managed to register a Yahoo account when I was a child with the password of
'poo'. Login still works although unsurprisingly I do get a notification of
suspicious activity on the account.

------
campground
Can I just buy my own password? I forgot it ages ago and the email address I
registered with no longer exists.

------
dave2000
First LinkedIn, now Myspace! I hope Geocities has their eye on the ball where
security is concerned!

~~~
retox
AngelFire users said to be relaxed about the unfolding situation.

------
codemac
The number 1 password was: homelesspa ?

Anyone know why that's the #1 password?

~~~
moyix
According to

[http://news.softpedia.com/news/possible-myspace-data-
breach-...](http://news.softpedia.com/news/possible-myspace-data-breach-
exposes-passwords-for-427-million-users-504583.shtml)

"Just take note that the first entry, "homelesspa," was automatically
generated for a number of accounts that had the same email format, possibly
bots or fake users."

------
mariuolo
Even if it's true, what is he going to do with them?

Myspace has been rotting for a long time, even before Rupert Murdoch decided
to waste hundreds of millions to acquire it.

~~~
chatmasta
How many people are using the same email and password on other websites? How
many people have the same password protecting their email?

~~~
droidist2
True, this is why I use LastPass.

------
unclebucknasty
Hmm. I expected to see (2006) beside the submission title.

------
randiantech
Lot of people tend to use the same password always, so I guess it represents a
real threat.

------
CM30
Wonder how many of those were in active use recently? Passwords belonging to
people who'd recently visited Myspace might be a bit more useful than those
from people who left about when Facebook started getting big...

~~~
giancarlostoro
Emails and passwords, you could try those emails elsewhere, including with the
respective email itself.

~~~
bluedino
Previous poster is stating the passwords could be the same as they were 10
years ago, why MySpace was popular, and the users aren't using those same
passwords anymore.

~~~
giancarlostoro
You would be surprised.

------
mansilladev
Same hackers also claim to have valuable Prodigy, Compuserve and the more
contemporary Geocities account passwords.

------
irunbackwards
Why is "homelesspa" the most common password?

Edit: Just read the article, most likely bots.

~~~
DanBC
[https://www.leakedsource.com/blog/myspace](https://www.leakedsource.com/blog/myspace)

> Due to some accounts having two passwords, there are 427,484,128 total
> passwords for only 360 million users. Additionally, the accounts with
> password "homelesspa" seem to be automatically generated as all the emails
> that use this password follow the same format. We also suspect given the
> number of passwords with a 1 at the end, MySpace required numbers and
> letters at some point.

------
d33
That's impossible, no hacker would create a Myspace account!

------
reneberlin
Oh, they just mixed geocities and myspace together?

Where in the world should 400M-logins for myspace come from?

Ah, okay, i see. First create 390M fake accounts, then sell them. Profit!

------
lholden
And the news is that... people are apparently still using Myspace :-D

------
retox
Millions of middle-age spam writers unconcerned.

------
bedspax
whats that

------
benbenolson
And nothing of value was lost.

